# rar protetti - password non richiesta in apetura

## djinnZ

Che il rar in quanto formato proprietario legato all'omonimo "programmino" del piffero sia odioso credo sia scontato dirlo ma la questione è che se provo ad aprire con arc un rar, protetto da password ark e qcomicbook (ma anche 7-zip ed mc) si bloccano.

Certo posso sempre usare unrar da linea di comando ma, anche se funziona, mi rompe un sacco, soprattutto perché il più delle volte mi interessa solo visualizzare rapidamente il contenuto, non estrarli (in realtà jdowloader me li espande in automatico).

Che diavolo gli viene? Uso kde 4.63 ma anche con il 4.6.2 era la stessa cosa.

E poi mi chiedono perché passo la giornata a maledire la progenitrice degli imbecilli e dei bimbiminkia che una volta che hanno preso ad usare un programmino del piffero non sanno cambiare, peggio degli automi, meno male che mancano solo sei mesi ed un anno...

----------

## cloc3

hai provato rarcrack?

è un programma sourceforge.

se funge, ci fai un ebuild per gentoo.

per punizione: così impari a non fare una ricerchina  su internet prima di postare.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ehm...   :Question:   :Idea:  siamo alle solite. Non ti riesce di beccarmi...  :Laughing:  Nel dubbio ho corretto il titolo ed evidenziato il testo... di questi tempi non me la sento neppure di fare battute su voialtri... vi si può solo compatire...

Credo di esser stato chiaro, ho dei rar protetti da password (che ovviamente conosco) da dolphin provo ad aprirli e ark si blocca.

Non mi chiede proprio la password, si blocca e basta.

p7zip lo devo terminare ma il comico è che quegli stessi file l'"altra" versione di 7-zip li apre, e se provo ad estrarre mi chiede puntualmente la password.

rarcrack serve se non ricordo la password, ma non è questo il caso.

Fosse stato un problema del solo ark, o del solo p7zip avrei capito ma la seccatura è che ho lo stesso problema anche con midnight commander in consolle e con qcomicbook (ma anche qui CDispolayEx non trova problemi).

e ribadisco: meno male che sono solo 552 giorni...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

```

  *  kde-base/kommander                                                                                                   

```

Dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema  :Smile: 

EDIT: So che è un problema di unrar che non fa il prompt in una gui, questo tool riproduce le cose graficamente. Prova a dargli un'occhiata che ho letto in giro che molta gente ha risolto (pur leggendo che ormai non serve perchè ark è stato fixato.. ma evidentemente se lo hai provato non hanno fatto una beata mazza!)

----------

## djinnZ

il problema è che non capita solo con ark ma anche con altri programmi. Sta qui lo strano.

L'unica cosa che ho trovato è questa e vedere un bug aperto da 10 anni mi spaventa...

In più quel che mi serve è vedere rapidamnente il contenuto non estrarre

----------

## lordalbert

un bug fastidioso che seguivo tempo fa. Dalla versione 4.x, kde (quindi ark) non gestiva più archivi protetti da password. Dopo numerose sollecitazioni, il bug è stato risolto settimana scorsa.

Quindi o usi sw che gestiscono le password (mi riferisco a file-roller di gnome), oppure aspetti kde 4.6.4 (se non ricordo male.. ) oppure la 4.7

Oppure applichi direttamente tu la patch a kde 4.x  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Il 4.6.4 è in dirittura d'arrivo sui miei pc ma dove la trova codesta benedetta patch? Non ne ho trovato traccia e passare alla 4.7 è un tantino troppo.

Mi sa che per il passaggio alla branca "instabile" mi fermo alla 4.6.4

----------

## lordalbert

questo il bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35371 ormai chiuso. Risolto dalla 4.6.4

Per la patch non saprei dove recuperarla... ma secondo me fai prima a upgradare direttamente alla 4.6.4, tanto non credo abbia grossi problemi di stabilità.

----------

## djinnZ

ok, finito di ripulire package.keyword ed installato il 4.6.4 pare che con ark per il momento la cosa è risolta.

Rimane il mistero del perchè anche qcomicbook (alternative più funzionali da suggerire?) MC e 7zG non ne vogliono sapere

----------

